# Cremora



## AndreH (3/3/17)

Hi Fellow Vapers,

I hope you can point me in the right direction...

Which cream flavor is close to a cremora flavour?

Thanks once again for your help


----------



## shabbar (3/3/17)

i have not tasted cremora on its own so im not too sure but try some creams


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

Hmmmm Cremora Tart NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Andre (3/3/17)

Maybe CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

Worst thing is my wife is in Korea for the next 12 months, so NOW i have to drive to the grocer, buy all the ingredients today and make it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/3/17)

perhaps FW condense milk mixed with fresh cream


----------

